# Cover letter for EEA family permit help



## sunny278 (Jun 29, 2015)

hello!

I am living in Uk since May, I want my wife and our daughter to join me for few weeks, so they have applied for eea family permit

This is the cover letter from me that they will include in their application.
As I am not working yet in UK they will include my own small company's details in Italy (for financial evidence) is that ok?


To British Consulate-General
Visa Section


Subj: a letter from the EEA national, declaring that the applicant is travelling with him, or is 
joining him in the UK.

Ref: The Immigration (EEA) Regulations 2006 section 12 

To the Entry Clearance Officer:

I am pleased to declare that my wife XXX and our daughter XXX , the applicants for the EEA family permit , are travelling with me or are joining me in the UK.

I am an EU citizen and have been living in the UK continuously since 05/2015 . I am seeking for a job as I arrived here just few months ago, but I assure that I can maintain my family thanks to my company in Italy in which I am self-employed. I am including evidence of it.

My wife and me first met when I visited her in XX/XXXX in XXX, I proposed to her and got married on XX/XX in a beautiful ceremony among both our families and friends. We shifted in Italy in 1992, where our daughter was born on XX/XX/XXXX. 

our intended home in XX Road, London is assured. 

As evidence of my nationality, i attached an endorsed copy of my passport.
As evidence of my relationship to the applicant to be a legal and genuine marriage and showing the on-going contact and intervening devotion. I attached:
•	our marriage certificate endorsed by the authorities, birth certificate of my daughter
•	photograph of us

As evidence of exercising my Treaty rights in the UK as an EU citizen, I attached:
•	NIC number , letter from council for the right to vote (as evidence of my address)
•	my italian bank account statement with my company's details



Please do contact me if you need any further information.

Kind regards,


----------



## sunny278 (Jun 29, 2015)

my mistake
NIC= *National Insurance number


----------

